# 2011-2015 GM Ultramount Truckside WANTED



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Need a 2011-2015 GM Western Ultramount Truck Side Setup

Need the 69981 mount, I have pockets

If you have the wiring for this truck, I would take that too, but don't have to have it.

If you want to sell the plow too, if the deal is right, I might take that too. 

Thanks,
Phil
630-768-3211


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Harness I may have. 
I will check


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im selling a 7.5 western pro plow ultramount new hoses fittings fluid change change every year i owned it i have the pockects for it its a 3 wire system


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> im selling a 7.5 western pro plow ultramount new hoses fittings fluid change change every year i owned it i have the pockects for it its a 3 wire system


Yeah, no interest in a plow that small, not interested in any 3 plug truck side stuff, i have plenty of pockets, if it came off the right year truck, I would be interested in the mount...


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm selling a complete Wideout setup off a 2013 3500HD, all wiring, mounts, controller and plow in good shape. Plow was put on in 2014, selling due to closing my business and moving south.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well im keeping the mount


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> well im keeping the mount


Ok, then you don't have a single thing that I need.

Thanks though. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

pressedun said:


> I'm selling a complete Wideout setup off a 2013 3500HD, all wiring, mounts, controller and plow in good shape. Plow was put on in 2014, selling due to closing my business and moving south.


Good talking to you this weekend.

Glad we could do business together. Thumbs Up


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Good talking to you this weekend.
> 
> Glad we could do business together. Thumbs Up


No problem at all and thanks for the smooth transaction!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Close it up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Close it up.


I got a deal for ya

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/08-thru-16-super-duty-western-mount-free.168749/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah... just what I need.


----------

